# Down River Equipment Boat Swap



## zboda (Oct 23, 2007)

Fellow boaters,

Down River Equipment will be having our annual Boat Swap and Sale this weekend (March 27th - 29th). We have cleared the parking lot of snow and the show must go on. We have a great selection of used boats and some very good deals on new as well:

Down River Equipment


----------



## zboda (Oct 23, 2007)

*Boat list is online*

We have posted the list of used rafts, cats, and duckies on our website:

http://www.downriverequip.com/357/prodtype_back.asp?ProdType=152


----------



## lmaciag (Oct 10, 2003)

If you click on the link, it asks for a login. If you copy and past, it can't find a page. I went to the main site and clicked the link and got this that takes you to the list:

Down River Equipment


----------

